# Moving to SA on 15 November what do I need to do when I get there?



## VinceW (Sep 8, 2010)

I am Moving to SA on 15 November, what do I need to do when I get there? I have a permanent residence permit but have been given no information on what I need to do when I arrive in the country.
What do I need to do at immigration? I presume I will be allowed into the country as I have a permanent residency permit?
What do I need to do when I am in the country? Do I have to register that I am now living in SA? If so how do I do this?
I presume I will need to get an ID card. How do I do this?
I will also need to convert my driving licence. Is this difficult?
Anything else I need to know or do?
Thanks in advance
Vince


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

If you have PR then surely you have spent a lot of time in SA already, so I don't really understand why you are posting this in the first place....

Apply for the ID card at a DHA office

Apply for the driving license at a traffic department office

Or pay an agent to do it all for you


----------

